# Where to hunt feral pigs?



## Zerohero

I'm from SE Michigan (Monroe County). I've been thinking about getting into it.... Is there much of a population down here for it?


----------



## junkman

Not really much of a population anywhere.The ones people are getting are more by chance then anything.I have heard that alot of them have been taken between Saginaw and Gladwin.I hope this helps some.


----------



## 2508speed

North of Townline Rd in Bay County West of I 75 and a little bit north of M-61 from what I hear. Don't hunt them myself.


----------



## knarf1952

Zerohero said:


> I'm from SE Michigan (Monroe County). I've been thinking about getting into it.... Is there much of a population down here for it?


I am a cancer patient and a hog hunt is on my bucket list. Does anyone know of any private or public land in the Midland area where my brother and I could hunt some hogs? Easy access would be great because my endurance is low due to chemo.


----------



## knarf1952

Hunting big boar is one of the items on my bucket list. Over the last year I have been being treated for cancer and I am looking for easy access public or private land where my borther and I can go boar hunting. I am looking for fomething in the Midland area. let me know If you can help Sorry for the double post

Frank


----------



## junkman

Unfortunately to hunt pigs here it will take alot of leg work.The pigs are just far and few between.In your condition a game ranch would be your best bet.Or an out of state hunt.I have hunted them down in FL with an outfitter which was a very affordable hunt.It was $100.00 for the day $100.00 per animal and $25.00 for skinning and quartering.So $225.00 was not all that bad.I wish you the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## junkman

I have heard that there are some in the Kawkawlin flooding that may be your best bet if you cant go the game ranch rout.


----------



## bucksrus

knarf1952 said:


> I am a cancer patient and a hog hunt is on my bucket list. Does anyone know of any private or public land in the Midland area where my brother and I could hunt some hogs? Easy access would be great because my endurance is low due to chemo.


Prayers to you for a speedy recovery Knarf and I hope get a hog!


----------



## bowhunter33

knarf1952 said:


> Hunting big boar is one of the items on my bucket list. Over the last year I have been being treated for cancer and I am looking for easy access public or private land where my borther and I can go boar hunting. I am looking for fomething in the Midland area. let me know If you can help Sorry for the double post
> 
> Frank



If you ever get to Texas you can hunt all the pigs you want on our property. Have plenty trust me!! I was transferred to Michigan for work. My dad and i bought 3k acres which is right next to his 11k acre ranch. Plenty of hogs to go around.


----------



## junkman

Man that's alot of pork.


----------



## bighogdown

Do some research, public hog hunting in MI is very limited as of now but you can still find them here and there. I know there are private land that do have hogs but they're expensive. Here is a list of sighting that you should take a look into http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FS_sightings_kill_10_07_14_only_470649_7.pdf . Once you've found the best possible place that will likely have hogs, plan a trip to set up game cams on public land. You can find public and state land here http://www.mcgi.state.mi.us/mi-hunt .


----------



## Saw Paul

knarf1952 said:


> Hunting big boar is one of the items on my bucket list. Over the last year I have been being treated for cancer and I am looking for easy access public or private land where my borther and I can go boar hunting. I am looking for fomething in the Midland area. let me know If you can help Sorry for the double post
> 
> Frank


Oh, Hi! My name is Saw Paul. I live in Kent County and I am the one looking to hunt wild boar. but I do need someone to help me where can I hunt them. yesterday I went to Hwy 61 road and deer road I got into the forest and I saw the foot print of pig but I'm not sure can I hunt them or not. but please let me know where can I hunt the wild boar. Thank you for your help 
Saw Paul.


----------



## junkman

As long as it is public land or private land that you have permission to hunt on you are OK to hunt them.


----------



## jps

Saw Paul said:


> Oh, Hi! My name is Saw Paul. I live in Kent County and I am the one looking to hunt wild boar. but I do need someone to help me where can I hunt them. yesterday I went to Hwy 61 road and deer road I got into the forest and I saw the foot print of pig but I'm not sure can I hunt them or not. but please let me know where can I hunt the wild boar. Thank you for your help
> Saw Paul.


The intersection that you mention is in Gladwin and it is public land. However, if you are not sure if you can't hunt a tract of land, you should not be wandering around, because if it is public land you can track and hunt, but if it is private you can't do either.

Cheers and good luck


----------



## Huntfish247

Right now it's firearm deer season and you need a deer licence to take a firearm capable of taking a pig into the woods.


----------



## Combat Pay

anybody here know how to get a hold of bowhunter33. tried messaging him but no success

Dave


----------



## bowhunter33

Combat Pay said:


> anybody here know how to get a hold of bowhunter33. tried messaging him but no success
> 
> Dave


Sent you a private message


----------



## Combat Pay

bowhunter33 said:


> Sent you a private message


back at you


----------



## Joewymer

Did you cut those hog tracks north side of m61.....'''or south side of m61.........

I've been in that area as well and never cut a track. Two tracked my ass off and found one set of older possible hog tracks.....but couldnt really make them out due to fresh rains.......

I'm kicking the idea around of heading that way tomorrow to put eyes and boots on the ground. Supposedly the flooding area south on deer rd. Is where there have been sightings


----------



## gundogguy

Just remember more people have seen wild pigs in Michigan than have seen Obama telling the truth. So what ever you do bring enough gun to the hunt!


----------



## Rockokloco

bowhunter33 said:


> If you ever get to Texas you can hunt all the pigs you want on our property. Have plenty trust me!! I was transferred to Michigan for work. My dad and i bought 3k acres which is right next to his 11k acre ranch. Plenty of hogs to go around.


bowhunter33,
I'm not sure how to PM so I'll ask here.
Every year My six brothers and I head to TX to hog hunt. We have a few places we go to, but are always looking for more places. Do you allow other hunters to hog hunt your property? If so, might we be able to hog there?


----------



## Robert Walters

knarf1952 said:


> Hunting big boar is one of the items on my bucket list. Over the last year I have been being treated for cancer and I am looking for easy access public or private land where my borther and I can go boar hunting. I am looking for fomething in the Midland area. let me know If you can help Sorry for the double post
> 
> Frank


Sorry to hear about the cancer.. stay strong my friend, you're in our prayers you heal up and get strong.

I've always had great hog hunts in TX if you can make it out.


----------



## bowhunter 12

bucksrus said:


> Prayers to you for a speedy recovery Knarf and I hope get a hog!


you should try thunder hills ranch it is a hotspot


----------



## slowpaya

welcome to michigan sportsman bowhunter





bowhunter 12 said:


> you should try thunder hills ranch it is a hotspot


this post is 5 yrs old,doesnt mean somebody might chime in though,gets confusing when you get into them ice fishing,looking for ice depth and so-forth
again...welcome to michigan sportsman Bowhunter 12


----------



## Liver and Onions

slowpaya said:


> welcome to michigan sportsman bowhunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this post is 5 yrs old,doesnt mean somebody might chime in though.......


My guess is that bowhunter 12 owns Thunder Hills ranch.

L & O


----------

